# What kind of "fur" are you?



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

*- ! READ THIS FIRST ! -
** I figured knowing where people stand would be neat, there are polls for sexual orientation and Species so why not fandom involvement? So I made this poll, if you object to any "Categories" suggest how I can adjust them accordingly. The poll is Anonymous and you may only pick 1 option. *
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*SOME CONFUSION HAS BEEN HAD:*
for the purpose of this poll "Lifestyle fur" covers all of the other categories as well it is a show of complete immersion in the fandom, and Hobbyists can be artists or not!

  _*That said go down the list from top to bottom and pick the one that applies the most. 
*_ ​*
~ Lifestyle Fur*: 
You live breath and eat furry, you wear tails in public, you pursuit as much as you can and being a furry is a key part of your life. You rarely miss conventions and if the fandom suddenly Vanished you would be greatly effected. The Fandom is likely a key part of your sexuality. Almost defiantly has a fursona and if a "Lifestyle fur" does not chances are they are just between fursonas . In some (likely uncommon) cases  view being a furry in a 'spiritual' way be it religious or not. *
CAN BE A COMBINATION OF ANY OF THE BELOW*
 
*~ Hobbyist*: 
You enjoy the art and may make fursuits and art and perhaps hire a few commissions, You attend conventions but you do not have your life revolve around the fandom, losing it would not be "devastating" only inconvenient. the fandom may or may not be sexual for you. May or may not have a fursona.*
CAN BE A COMBINATION OF ANY OF THE BELOW*

*~ Fetishist:
*You are"In it for the porn" you find anthros and possibly ferals VERY sexy and your involvement in the fandom revolves around sex and the niches filled by the fandom. Most likely you are into "wild and unconventional" Fetishes that sketching aids in making possible. May have a (or multiple) fursona(s) to aid in these sexual fantasies or role plays sexually.*
CAN BE A COMBINATION OF THE BELOW*

*~ Purely Artist/Art lover: 
*You are in it for the art, you have "no stake" in the fandom besides possible lost commissions and may have slight interest in the sexuality but it is not your sexual focus. You may write using anthro characters or draw them but not in a way that embeds you in the fandom [See Hobbyist if it does] 
*
~ Newcomer or casually curious:
*You are new and eager or just curious but seek involvement in the fandom chances are you do not have a fursona or just a very undeveloped one. _(welcome to the forums) _
*
~ Not a furry: 
*You are not in any way a furry but are on the site for your own reasons. _*

*_----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  ~ _*I hope you liked the poll! Comments Appreciated and greatly encouraged. ~
*_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_*
 *_
​


----------



## Isen (Nov 29, 2009)

Man I just post on a forum.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the art and concept.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

Personally I would be a Hobbyist


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 29, 2009)

I pretty much am here for the porn, and the forums. 



(I don't even know why I look at the porn, I never 'do' anything with it.)


----------



## Plantar (Nov 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Personally I would be a Hobbyist


I would too. It's not a priority right now though.


----------



## kashaki (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess art lover.


----------



## Koray (Nov 29, 2009)

I would say "Hobbyist", with a sexual proportion


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm a lifestyler -_-
But not in the way media has tried to portray "humanimals" lol
I don't eat out of a cat dish when I'm a alone or yowl at strangers.

Its really just a keep part of my life and sexuality, its where I meet most of my friends, the thing that takes up most of my internet time, the art I mainly like and fursuits...well fursuits are like the best thing...ever.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I'm a lifestyler -_-
> But not in the way media has tried to portray "humanimals" lol
> I don't eat out of a cat dish when I'm a alone or yowl at strangers.
> 
> Its really just a keep part of my life and sexuality, its where I meet most of my friends, the thing that takes up most of my internet time, the art I mainly like and fursuits...well fursuits are like the best thing...ever.


 Oh I know the difference between the "media popular lifestyle furs" and reality, hence why I used open wording  Personally If I get any deeper into the fandom (or if i knew enough people in town) I would become a lifestyle fur as well.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

Kay the Poll has been Refined and the options flushed out and made Purdy.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Nov 29, 2009)

i just yell at furs on IRC all day, so none of the above


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm an artist!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 29, 2009)

I kinda like the people on here.
Ends there.

So I voted not a fur, I guess. The poll needs better options.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hobbyist and / or art fan, without the sexuality bit.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

It's very different for me, I am a furry only if other furries consider me to one.
I would say on myself I am not a furry "Directly"(Not any of the above, except the "not a fur").
Do I qualify as a furry for you guys?


----------



## Russ (Nov 29, 2009)

Hobbyist. Definitely.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 29, 2009)

I VBOTED



:V


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 29, 2009)

Somewhere between hobbyist and fetishist. Voted hobbyist.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 29, 2009)

Hobbyist describes me quite well.  I will never fursuit or become a lifestyler.   If I did, it'd have to be a liquid-cooled robotic feral dragon, which would require some serious processing power to move properly & not leave a path of destruction in my wake.  Since I don't have a few million dollars lying around & several years to build this thing, I'll have to settle for just being me at cons.


----------



## Dass (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm still what I would call a nÃ¸Ã¸b about it.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 29, 2009)

If i have to be COMPLETELY honest.
fetishist,  proof of this reason, I just went femboi with my fursona.

Would i go to the extent of drawing my fetishes?  NO.  Maybe not now, but some 5 or 6 years down the road if I'm in the right spot.  I doubt this, however.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 29, 2009)

Vivianite said:


> If i have to be COMPLETELY honest.
> fetishist, proof of this reason, I just went femboi with my fursona.
> 
> Would i go to the extent of drawing my fetishes? NO. Maybe not now, but some 5 or 6 years down the road if I'm in the right spot. I doubt this, however.


 Don't go femboi with your fursona, just be it and thats enough for massive facepalm and facelick


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 29, 2009)

Hobbyist. 

What it always have been and will be.


----------



## Rifter (Nov 29, 2009)

Despite the alarmingly early start I got on all this, I wouldn't call myself a lifestyler. I enjoy most aspects of the fandom be they platonic or otherwise, but it's something I keep entirely to myself about when not in the company of furry friends. Would that make me a hobbyist? I dunno.


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 29, 2009)

major newbie, but planning on attending on a convention in the future with the beginning of a fursona...not much beyond that :/


----------



## Naughtypaws (Nov 29, 2009)

It is newcomer/curious for me.

Whilst I have chosen this, I have been into the art, stories and videos for a long time. It would be nice to get into it all a bit more, but I always tread cautiously over unknown ground.


----------



## Conker (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't really consider myself a furry, so I chose the last option.

Some of my online friends seem to be of the belief that I am though.

I'm basically here to kill time as the other forums I frequent are slow or gone. This place is interesting though :3


----------



## Yrr (Nov 29, 2009)

Between hobbyist and art fan, so I didn't vote.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *~ Fetishist:
> *You are"In it for the porn" you find anthros and possibly ferals VERY sexy and your involvement in the fandom revolves around sex and the niches filled by the fandom. Most likely you are into "wild and unconventional" Fetishes that sketching aids in making possible. May have a (or multiple) fursona(s) to aid in these sexual fantasies or role plays sexually.
> 
> *~ Purely Artist/Art lover:
> *You are in it for the art, you have "no stake" in the fandom besides possible lost commissions and may have slight interest in the sexuality but it is not your sexual focus. You may write using anthro characters or draw them but not in a way that embeds you in the fandom [See Hobbyist if it does]



I'm between these two, I think.  I voted "Fetishist", though.


----------



## Fructus (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm an eager newcomer, I pretty much agree with everything about this fandom.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2009)

Hobbyist, with a little Fetishist and Art Lover mixed in.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

If needed I can broaden the terms a bit :/


----------



## Reednemer (Nov 29, 2009)

You forgot the 'Your a faggot' option.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If needed I can broaden the terms a bit :/



I hate the interpretations/definitions you listed as I don't fit into just one. Should be multiple choice. And I think of it as an interest not a hobby. If it was a hobby I'd be putting forth a little effort for it.


----------



## Rennis Tora (Nov 29, 2009)

Hobbyist.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I hate the interpretations/definitions you listed as I don't fit into just one. Should be multiple choice. And I think of it as an interest not a hobby. If it was a hobby I'd be putting forth a little effort for it.


 If you have a suggestion on to how to refine the Categories I'd be glad to oblige.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 29, 2009)

I draw, get requests, etc.  Might attend cons in the future.

I'm a hobbyist.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm a hobbyist.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 29, 2009)

Hobbyist is probably most accurate. I'd probably be a lifestyler is I didn't have a bunch of other fandoms and wasn't lazy, but I do and I am so I'm not. I don't typically care for porn art (as I prefer hinting rather then full blown nudity) but enjoy fic and will admit to a interspecies kink.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If you have a suggestion on to how to refine the Categories I'd be glad to oblige.



When I'm sober I might come up with something or something.


----------



## Farelle (Nov 29, 2009)

well...a mix between hobbyiest and lifestyler 

as im not actually wearing tails in public and couldn't visit any convention before >.<
life wont go worse if there is no fandom anymore...i lifed without it many years but to be honest i would miss it and im happy to find some that share my thoughts about things, others would be scared of^^""""

well...lifestyle is easier if you have events for this as halloween or such things that are not so "strange" in public if you wear tails or costumes^^"

at home im wearing it sometimes too and on goth partys 

well...at the end it's someway evolved and in another way not really...so pure lifestyle comes maybe, but im realist and don't want to get punished by the real life society....there are some dreams i wanna "life" that are only possible with them^^" sadly...


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm in between Lifestyle and Hobbyist.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 29, 2009)

Fetishist/Hobbyist I like some sexual kinks in the fandom but mainly iam a hobbyist because the idea of getting a fursuit and commissions done is fantastic.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

Farelle said:


> well...a mix between hobbyiest and lifestyler
> 
> as im not actually wearing tails in public and couldn't visit any convention before >.<
> life wont go worse if there is no fandom anymore...i lifed without it many years but to be honest i would miss it and im happy to find some that share my thoughts about things, others would be scared of^^""""
> ...





Xx WoLF said:


> I'm in between Lifestyle and Hobbyist.


 I know what you two mean but for simplicities sake i made the categories broad and few instead of having half a dozen "Mix of this and this" options  Just pick the "closest thing"


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2009)

A mix between lifestylier, hobbyist, art fan, but I choose lifestylier.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Nov 29, 2009)

Hobbyist of course. Would attend more cons if funds and job permitted.


----------



## Farelle (Nov 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I know what you two mean but for simplicities sake i made the categories broad and few instead of having half a dozen "Mix of this and this" options  Just pick the "closest thing"



i already choosed lifestyler  because i didnt read your first post about its description XD


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 29, 2009)

I draw the art and enjoy the community, I might wear suits in the future, but only during cons.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Nov 29, 2009)

For my part, I'd say I'm mostly a hobbyist, with some lifestyler attributes; mainly because I'm some sort of fursonalist (in my case, great association between me & my fursonas, in different aspects; not generalized animalish attitudes).  Still, I admit I like to whine & growl around my bro, just to mess around.

About the options, maybe the poll should have included some "furry fever" stage, as in the voter saying he/she surpassed the curiosity/newness stage & is currently temporarily obsessed with the furry fandom (still, I kinda doubt people would vote for it, instead going for the lifestyle vote)


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Nov 29, 2009)

Definenelty a mix of a few. I love the art and lifestyle and I really really want to make my own fursuit and be able to go to cons. And I am a fettishist but not as much as other furs may be. I like trying everything once


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 29, 2009)

Why are these radio buttons and not check boxes? More than one can apply at a time. I would characterize myself as a hobbyist, fetishist, and artist.


----------



## Lasolimu (Nov 29, 2009)

I would classify myself as a new-coming lifestyle fur. I do wear a tail in public(except at work where I can't) but haven't had the chance to go to any cons. I have been working on my fursona, but it is still very under developed. I voted lifestyle even though I really fit in most of the categories to some degree.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> Why are these radio buttons and not check boxes? More than one can apply at a time. I would characterize myself as a hobbyist, fetishist, and artist.


 Well read the modified notes a "Hobbyist" combines the lower two to an extent


----------



## onai (Nov 30, 2009)

I draw, i fursuit, i make fursuits, I've got myself tattooed on my arm ._. lifestyler.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Nov 30, 2009)

lifestyler.
bite me... or not...
but really, this amount of not careing what people think can't be healthy.


----------



## Reovaul (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd call myself a cross between a lifestyler and a hobbyist; I would more than likely often use a suit or wear a tail out in public more if I had the ability to do so. Though, it's not to the extent described by the author (lifestyle), but it's also not down at hobbyist either.

Weird.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm actually two things mentioned I'm in it for the art and I'm a hobbyist too.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 30, 2009)

Hobbyist, some sexual aspects, I guess. I'd never wear a tail or collar, and I'd never get a suit unless somebody gave me one for free. I'd rather use the money for important stuff. Like games.


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Nov 30, 2009)

Went with lifestyler, but only because there wasn't a clearly defined 'Has always been a part of my life' option. Been aware of my wolf since an extremely young age. Your last sentence in the lifestyler description would have been where I fitted, if anywhere - _In some (likely uncommon) cases  view being a furry in a 'spiritual' way be it religious or not.  _*
*


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 30, 2009)

artistic fan here :3


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 30, 2009)

Hobbyist, definately.


----------



## IggyB (Dec 8, 2009)

Hobbyist - I'm not an open furry, kinda my own thing, but I also have no Furry IRL friends. I like the art and I'm an artist myself. I like Fursonas, but not in the "Inner animal spirit" sense, just a fun fantasy character thing. Not really into suits, It would be fun to run around in one sometime, but I'm not planning on spending the money on one for the few times I'd ever use it (Though the thought of wearing suits while playing music would be kinda fun, being a musician.) I like the porn, but not any of the twisted kinky stuff, just kind of a bit of a fetish thing I guess.


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 8, 2009)

Lifestyle fur, i wear always cat ears and tail =^.^= i make purs, i mewl and i have an half- cat behavior, i like go out and find new friends, especially if are RL furs like me v_v


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 8, 2009)

I consider myself more of a casual fur, I guess; I enjoy the art, I enjoy some of the porn (only a very particular sect, actually), and I wouldn't mind having some sort of character to portray myself as. Outside of that, though, I don't really believe myself to be an animal on the inside or anything like that and I'm not rushing to put on a fursuit.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Dec 8, 2009)

I am an artist/hobbyist.
If the fandom suddenly disappeared, I would be sad though. I've met a lot of great people through it.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Dec 9, 2009)

I would probably be somewhere between "lifestyler" and "hobbyist". Though I don't eat, sleep, eat, drink, breathe furry, if furry were to just suddenly disappear, I would be greatly affected since furry has been a big source of enjoyment for me for almost a decade now.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

I chose "hobbyist".


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a lifestyle fur! I curl up in bed like a dog, think like a dog, whimper like one, bark, like, and every thing ells!


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

I feel like I'm somewhere between lifestyler and hobbyist, I have aspects of both and of neither.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm a hobbyist, no more, no less.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

I really don't know what kind I am, because I'm new to the fandom.  I really think I could be a lifestyler, because I really don't give a damn what people say about what I do.  Discovering being a fur is probably the coolest thing to happen to me in a while, and it just feels right.  I know for sure I'm buying ears and a tail and may buy a fursuit later on.

I voted new to the fandom, however.


----------



## davekenobi (Dec 10, 2009)

Guess Im a bit of all of the above really... exceot the lifestule thing... theres nothing I obsess about.


----------



## Collie (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd have to say I'm a "very devoted" hobbyist.  I don't have a suit and haven't gone to cons, (though I would like to), but the fandom is very important to me, and it is a big part of my life.  I'd be pretty depressed if it "ceased to exist"


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 11, 2009)

in between Lifestyle and Hobbyist, though I still follow my own path. Generally stay away from stereotypes, I like what I like what can I say ^^


----------



## bigjon (Dec 13, 2009)

Hobbiest, my life still continues on pretty much the same path it always has with our with out furs.


----------



## Yaps (Dec 13, 2009)

Art fan.


----------



## shybluebutterfly (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I guess I would say I'm a pure artist/art fan, because although I'm not good at drawing, I still like to make my characters on the computer and I write stories about furries too. I wouldn't say I'm just curious though, I've known about furries for a while.


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a fairly new artist/art fan. I've got a work in progress character, it's a stripey grey and pink domestic cat. 
I am not a fan of the porn at all but I don't mind slightly suggestive poses or skimpy lara croft type outfits but don't find any of it attractive, like I said, I'm just in it for the art.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmm, I'm here for the art, that's how it's said i guess. I definitely wouldn't enjoy fursuiting or smth If I could.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 18, 2009)

hobbyist but i do dable in the porn sometimes never really do anything with it just like collect it i guess i also like writing with furrys in my story for my friends sadly they always want yiffy story's so if you want a clean fur story ask me and if you want a yiffy one get in line buddy i have to still do 6 more storys...sigh i need some coffee


----------



## kazroo (Dec 18, 2009)

hobbyist, i suppose.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 18, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> I'm a lifestyle fur! I curl up in bed like a dog, think like a dog, whimper like one, bark, like, and every thing ells!



Godammit.


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hobbyist.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 19, 2009)

thread tl;dr. Also didn't read OP before voting "pure artist." I'll blame the 1AM.
Is it possible to be a hobbyist that wears a tail in public?
I'd vote *hobbyist* if I could again.

I think when I graduate and get settled (with my own car, in my own place, and hopefully in a major city), I'll probably start to go more toward "lifestyler" simply because I'll then be able to get more involved.


----------



## Shomti (Dec 19, 2009)

Lifestyler: even though I don't so much act furry in public, I'm not a hobbyist, I'm not a fetishist, and I'm not really in it for the art. *shrug* I just mentally see furries the same way normal people see humans, so that probably means I'm a lifestyler.


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 21, 2009)

I voted "hobbyist" despite the fact I have elements of life-styler (although I don't wear tails in public, or make a huge deal out of it in IR), since if you walk into my room, it's wall to wall care bears.

And I also have fetishist elements of it. I can't help it. To me: cute = murr. Although I'm far from being zoophile, I rather appreciate the idea of verbally communicating with my partner, on the same level. And I don't own any sex toys.

In short, I'm a mutt of the fandom. I have my own particular reasons for being into it, which is only partially defined by such labels.


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 21, 2009)

Uuuuhhh I guess a casual furry...I dont really wear suits or order commissions to have my character to have sex with every other furries... I'm a furry because I was curious in 2005


----------



## Curious Gecko (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a hobbiest really. It started with a fascination with werewolves and shape shifting and then i found out about furries. I loved to draw them and i created an alter ego with it.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 21, 2009)

Hobbyist.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 21, 2009)

GrizzlyBearDan said:


> Uuuuhhh I guess a casual furry...I dont really wear suits or order commissions to have my character to have sex with every other furries... I'm a furry because I was curious in 2005



So, you're "fur-curious" then?


----------



## chewie (Dec 22, 2009)

blah rahhh gahhh i life and breathe it man *howls*


----------



## Kelo (Dec 22, 2009)

100% lifestyle, furry is everything to me if this fandom was not around I would have to hang out with the bestiality crowd to get along with anyone. All my friends without exception are furries and I make sure everyone that knows me knows I am a furry and proud as hell of it! I am also otherkin and firmly believe in all the aspects of past life animal spirits and how it effects the way I think and live my life now.


----------



## Typh (Dec 22, 2009)

I have no idea... I love the art, yet i don't live in the life of one, however I have a fursona, and like to meet others of the furry fandom.

Yet I have no desire to make a fursuit or something like that.   what the heck would I be considered?


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 22, 2009)

At the momen newcomer is   definitely    me*
*


----------



## embriel (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm between Hobbyist and fetishist, I have several anthro characters that I roleplay with [sexually] and I have the fursona I identify with, that represents me to the fandom. I'm currently working on a fursuit and I draw and appreciate furry art both fetish based and non, but I keep my fur completely seperate from the rest of my life because I'm still in the closet so to speak.

I voted hobbyist because I'm in it more for the community than the sexual aspects.


----------



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Hard to identify which one I should be.
1. I love a furry and if it's possible, I want to be a furry
2. I am an artist and enjoyed by watching sexy artworks
3. I focus on sexually pretty much and do roleplay often also

For me. I think It should be lifestyle+hobbyist+Fetishist.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm a hobby/art lover kind of fur. I joined the fandom around ten years back because I like the art that is created within the community. I'll never be a lifestyles because I rather enjoying having a first life, and see hobbies as things that should not go that way.

lifestyles/=/ hobbies


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm a hobby/art lover kind of fur. I joined the fandom around ten years back because I like the art that is created within the community. I'll never be a lifestyles because I rather enjoying having a first life, and see hobbies as things that should not go that way.
> 
> lifestyles/=/ hobbies



I'm in it for the art mainly. It was the art that got me into it in the first place.


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

life style 
ragarerarare


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 26, 2009)

You tell me. I honestly don't know.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> life style
> ragarerarare



I hate lifestylers.

I personaly do not consider lifestylers to be furry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> life style
> ragarerarare



Judging by your posts you sound like you are not out of diapers yet.


----------



## Skillet (Dec 26, 2009)

Art/Animal lover


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

For the sake of honesty I put myself down as fetishist, but I like clean stuff too, the people, and the costuming aspects! So I'd also be a hobbyist too!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm in it for the art mainly. It was the art that got me into it in the first place.



I think I've said it before but, that's a good way to be. Come for the art.


----------



## Project_X (Dec 26, 2009)

The Furry Fandom is just what it is to me, a fandom. Even if the fandom totally vanished from the face of the planet, it wouldn't be as big of a deal to me. Don't get me wrong, my feelings would be hurt, but given about a week and I'll get better, but never completely over it.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the art and attempting to draw it but I love writing stories about us furs.


----------



## FiligreePipit (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd say either a newcomer (which is what I voted), or a fetishist..... cuz I became incredibly curious about that and have been checking out e621 and fchan for a while.....THEN finally decided to join FA so that I'd have someone to talk to about this when my partner and friends were unavailable. 

OR.... for that weird fetishy question that I hope I wasn't the only one curious aboot...


----------



## Lemoncholic (Dec 29, 2009)

I click on fetishist because it made me giggle a little, but I'm more of a hobbyist than fetishist. I mean I don't do the cons or fursuiting but I have a hat with little fox ears on it, that counts right?


----------



## Rosethorn225 (Dec 30, 2009)

The one that I fall closest to would be the hobbyist. I don't live and breathe it, and I haven't been to a convention (yet), but I do have a sona, and I do enjoy the art and talking to other furries.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 30, 2009)

The kind that posts on this forum and hasn't visited FA in like a month.
And when I do I half-heartedly favorite things that are barely furry.


----------



## Dingra (Dec 30, 2009)

hmmm... there's a mix. if i could go to the conventions I WOULD, if I had any parts of a suit I WOULD, but I guess right now I can only post and write stuff, and be an art lover


----------



## kaiko1u3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Guess you could say Im a fair weather fur? Not sure really, I know I wouldn't exactly dress up as one in public and go to cons but I like the art...except when it's like...porno ehhhh x-x I just like the transformations and that's it


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 2, 2010)

-shifts weight from foot to foot- I dunno. I am new to the fandom but I don't leave the house without a collar or my cat ears on generally..I think the only reason I joined is because my friend Tails was on it at my house and the art and fur suits looked rather interesting. I suppose I have a fursona in the works as I've considered myself to be quite cat-like for years...


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm just a hobbyist.  I don't even think of myself as furry, but that varies with the definition of furry I think.  I'm a human that likes to read and write furry stories, and look at the furry art of those who are fantastically better at drawing than I.  So maybe I am a furry, I don't know.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

Goldstar78i said:


> I'm just a hobbyist.  I don't even think of myself as furry, but that varies with the definition of furry I think.  I'm a human that likes to read and write furry stories, and look at the furry art of those who are fantastically better at drawing than I.  So maybe I am a furry, I don't know.



You fit the bill to be a furry, but it is up to you whether or not you want to call yourself a furry.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a hobbyist, a bit of a fetishist and an art lover... Don't live and breathe fur, but I do like to roleplay occasionally, and with certain people. If the whole scene disappeared, I wouldn't be devastated - but I'd still be the way I am! Lapin is merely another facet of my personality!


----------



## Eleke (Jan 3, 2010)

Hobbyist is what I voted, though what drew me into the fandom was the art - ever since I was knee high to a grasshopper I thought that human/animal hybrids were just the neatest thing ever. I also enjoy role-playing (adventure stuff, not sex) creatures like centaurs, naga, merfolk, etc, just 'cause they got that bit of 'other' to them. 

So yeah, I say hobbyist.


----------



## Gamelord567 (Jan 3, 2010)

What would you put if you're in the fandom mostly to meet people in the fandom?


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Jan 3, 2010)

Art lover/fetishist. I wouldn't yiff, but it's more to do with who might be under the fursuit than the fursuits themselves.


----------



## Kiba_the_Coon (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm probably a hobbyist... quickly slipping toward lifestyler. Of course it would be an expensive lifestyle, what with the convention prices and all XD


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jan 3, 2010)

Gamelord567 said:


> What would you put if you're in the fandom mostly to meet people in the fandom?


An important category's missing--social furs.  You'd fit here because of your interests in the fandom.


----------



## vdanhalenv (Jan 3, 2010)

have to go with newcomer/curious


----------



## Fearbird (Jan 3, 2010)

I am a newcomer and a hobbyist. I've spent a lot of time watching the fandom, but rarely participated in it until now. I love the art, the community (the good and the bad), and have interests that are regularly deemed as furry.


----------



## TygerLily (Jan 4, 2010)

a


----------



## soapyy<3 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hobbyist
I do it for fun 
<3


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jan 4, 2010)

Hobbyist, Because i'd wear collars not tails in public.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2010)

Super short post:

Hobbyist.


----------



## Alekz (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a hobbiest; I keep the furry part of my life private.  However, if I ever figure out how I could convince my parents that my being furry doesn't mean I'm crazy I would be a very happy man.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been watching this thread for awhile now and it appears most furries (or at least a alrge number of us) are just hobbiests with a small number being lifestylers.


----------



## Keyox (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll draw murry purrys every now and then, I'll wear my suit to a con or on Halloween, get or take some commissions, but that's about it for me :S 

IDK I'm becoming more involved in the District 9 fandom now :V Though I don't think I'll ever leave furry junk behind.


----------



## Solas (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm still new to the fandom, though I am more familiar with purist art than most other aspects.  I am curious about other aspects though, perhaps even going to a con.


----------



## SimonAquarius (Jan 6, 2010)

This reminds me of a bell curve diagram, with "fetishist" at one end and "not a fur" at the other.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jan 7, 2010)

There's no 20% option...
Got to say I would tap a real fur babe. But that is not the case now is it?
I wear an "I'd rather be fursuiting" shirt once in like 7 years since I'm a dumbshit. I found the furs in the school; "blow me" wasn't the best thing to say. 
I checked 'lifestyle fur' cause rep has taken lead. I'm still 150 times too poor to perform with carb.5 bodymesh.. -Around $149,000 short. That's only to invent it :3
That's your damn lifestyle furry >=/

Also I'm treated more like an animal so I didn't bring this upon myself =P


----------



## Singularity (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm still pretty new to the whole fandom, and I'm a lurker almost by default, so, there you go.  I do have a 'sona, but nothing detailed, and the sexual aspects don't interest me at all.  I'll probably wind up being a hobbyist, but for now I'm still on the fringe, so to speak.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jan 8, 2010)

Oddly enough I think i am a _Lifestyle Fur __
It most likely sounds odd but some days I just feel more reptilian than human..I love to wear my tail's ..and ears, and horns even to public places, and I want a fur suit..or a partial fur suit someday
however it really isn't sexual..I just feel kinda connected to my scaliesona
( I know I am a human..but if they ever came up with a way to genetically modify our bodies into whatever we wanted to be...I'd be first in line)
Also furry related topics take up at least 70% of my online time hehe


_


----------



## ArctikWolf (Jan 10, 2010)

The one big fault I find with the poll is that it doesn't address whether you are actually capable of doing the things described in the categories, or if you just want to. I.e. if you're havin a hard time financially so you can't afford travel to conventions.


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 11, 2010)

Definately lifestyler =D


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Hobby I would say.


----------



## slanderdehwolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Hobbyist for sure. It's something to mix in with my dull boring life. The fur's have made my life more livable. Sorry if I sound emo, I can guarantee I'm not. Cause video games can only fill so much of my life.


----------



## Fatal_Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

i don't really know to be honest lol, i jsut recently started to draw 'furs' only 1 tho, my Fursona but im really good at medival characters, warriors, archers, mages, etc.


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 13, 2010)

Its hard to say. Like I said in the poll, Im new to this concept. 

I like the idea of being a anthro and wearing a collar. (I do) As well as the idea of being owned, but im not familiar with the specifics. 

Either way, I would first need a girlfriend/owner. lol


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

Fearbird said:


> I am a newcomer and a hobbyist. I've spent a lot of time watching the fandom, but rarely participated in it until now. I love the art, the community (the good and the bad), and have interests that are regularly deemed as furry.



That is about were i am at.  I do have a fursona, and i write Poetry.  I also enjoy looking at paintings of wolves.


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a hobbyist, I guess.

I roleplay and create stories about anthros pretty much everyday, but I don't act it out outright in public...it's something I keep to myself or to other furries.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 14, 2010)

I like and make furry art, enjoy costumes others have made, and hope to make one myself. So far I've not really connected with any other furries on a very deep level, so wouldn't consider it a social thing. Hoping to encourage a few hoodie sales too - I'd love to make a couple of fursona hoodies :3


----------



## manowar (Jan 14, 2010)

lifestyle one of cuz


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 14, 2010)

i love wearing my tail and collar in public and ive always wanted to go to a convention so i guess id say lifestyler i love the fandom and it takes most of my internet time lol i dont think id last a week without furries...


----------



## Umbreon (Jan 14, 2010)

Lifestyler. Don't have a tail yet, but I wear my ears in public as often as possible (enjoying the looks I get is a perk ). Haven't been to a convention because I can't honestly find any. Other then that, kind of a mix of everything and if someone stole my umbry-hat I would claw their eyes out.


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm still a newcomer.
Still don't have a fursona but I'm quite sure it would be a species of dog


----------



## kimikoakita (Jan 14, 2010)

Lifestyle, hands down.  I don't hide it in the slightest.  In fact, I'm pretty blatantly furry.  Anyone would be able to guess it.


----------



## Jezzabelle (Jan 15, 2010)

Definately a hobbyist. I don't need porn to keep me happy <3


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 15, 2010)

i like the way op has the skill to put people into boxes

i am an artist, this is an art and porn site and i never found a puprpose to the others. may Allah forgive you for that assimilative technique.


----------



## Adzo (Jan 15, 2010)

hobbyist/newcomer, some drawing but not enough to call myself an artist.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a Hobbyist here X3 I like the community and art almost equally XD


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 15, 2010)

well the thing is i dont know what i am. i like the art very much, i also like the fursuits (im gathering suplies to make one), but i am also a newcomer lol i guess im all over the place. oh i also like drawing to but i dont know if that counts me as an artist... the only thing i can draw is my fursona (avatar)... no i dont believe im an artist... idk


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 16, 2010)

I would say I'am a Hobbyist/newcomer but It would be a lot more than a annoyance if I were to stop being furry for any reason


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

Hobbyist. I enjoy the art and everything, but it's something I probably won't miss if I were to ever leave.


----------



## Daberu (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm mostly a newcomer, been one for only a month. I like being one as I'm starting to meet friends that are similar to me, so not being one wouldn't be as helpful to my social life (well, whatever social life I have).


----------



## cooltoast300 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I am new to the fandom but my friend on youtube was in the fandom for a while now but he got me interested in it.


----------



## zworgen (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd call myself a hobbyist, I will admit I like the pornographic side, but I wouldn't call myself a fetish kinda guy though, I'm still new to the community and I could become a psudo-lifestyle fur under certain circumstances. Like if and when I'm able to draw my own stuff that I'm proud of and if I met a few other furs in real life...


----------



## slorrel (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'd have to say newcomer describes me quite well.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

Somewhere between Curious and Art Fan.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

Something between "NONE" to mediocore employer.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 20, 2010)

Hobbyist that is fondly peering down the road to the moderate insanity that is "Lifestyler". Though ill admit to wearing dog tags (not the military kind) under my clothes and fondly lurking through fursuiting forums in hopes one day i will build one of my own.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 20, 2010)

I put myself as 'Hobbyist' seeing as I'm not new or any of the other things.

I just post on this forum, check FA every few days for journals and comments, and have a furry avatar most everywhere I post on the internet.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2010)

half-hobbyist and half-lifestyle. I'm not completely into it but I'd be sad if it suddenly vanished.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

hobbyist. with fetish tendencies. But most dudes have fetish tendencies.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 23, 2010)

I've just realized I'm not actually a furry but just merely a fan so I guess thats what I am :\


----------



## Tookieloo123 (Jan 23, 2010)

I wish to have been born a dog.
That's why i'm a furry =3
no other reasons.


----------



## TheCandyMONSTaR (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a hobbyist. There are a lot of other things that occupy my time that aren't furry related but I enjoy just as much :]


----------



## Maruki (Jan 26, 2010)

*~ Lifestyle Fur*: 
*You live breath and eat furry, you wear tails in public, you pursuit as much as you can and being a furry is a key part of your life.* You rarely miss conventions and if the fandom suddenly Vanished you would be _greatly effected._ *The Fandom is likely a key part of your sexuality. Almost defiantly has a fursona and if a "Lifestyle fur"* does not chances are they are just between fursonas . In some (likely uncommon) cases view being a furry in a 'spiritual' way be it religious or not. *
*

*Meow.
*


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

Maruki said:


> *~ Lifestyle Fur*:
> *You live breath and eat furry, you wear tails in public, you pursuit as much as you can and being a furry is a key part of your life.* You rarely miss conventions and if the fandom suddenly Vanished you would be _greatly effected._ *The Fandom is likely a key part of your sexuality. Almost defiantly has a fursona and if a "Lifestyle fur"* does not chances are they are just between fursonas . In some (likely uncommon) cases view being a furry in a 'spiritual' way be it religious or not. *
> *
> 
> ...


Best reply ever


----------



## furatail (Jan 27, 2010)

So I thought I was weird because I had a crush on various animal cartoons. I was relieved I found out I wasn't the only one. It's nice being around people who are more likely to have things in common with you.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

definitely just a hobbyist. i find a few things here and there fascinating and fun; it's easy to make friends and the art is fab. wouldn't necessarily break my heart without it, though.


----------



## Querk (Jan 30, 2010)

Just a hobbyist. It's a "Sure, I'm a furry. Whatever." type thing.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 31, 2010)

guess im an art lover. i do it for teh comix


----------



## Reiko (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a hobby for me. Something to mess around with and junk... Have multiple characters, around three, that I occasionally roleplay from time to time. Art of them is nice, but I probably wouldn't make it top priority, leading to me rarely commissioning people if I had the means to. 

Losing the fandom wouldn't do a thing negatively to me. It would only mean that I'd lose all the drama that seems to infest it. 

Best way I can describe how I came into it is this: I was curious, checked it out, made friends, and got stuck because of said friends.


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fetish-ist/Hobbyist. Love me some bulls, but I enjoy looking through 'normal' artwork as well.


----------



## Damian (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm very closely related to my Fursona (he's my main character in books and roleplays) my mom says I say his name in my sleep (meha! lolz!) I roleplay with him in real life, I go to a lot of anime conventions (haven't found a furry one yet XD) as him as a human with ears and a tail (don't have the money for a furry costume) I plan to spend most of my sweet 16 money on making a costme for him (YAY!).


----------



## Ateren (Feb 3, 2010)

Hobbyist, minus the fur suit and art (Even though I wouldn't mind making art, just don't have the proper equipment nor skill.) I'd like to go to a convention but can't for the moment.


----------



## ~JayHusky~ (Feb 3, 2010)

I guess I'm a lifestyle fur ^^;;


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

i draw, and i like seeing other people's work.

but god dammit, i love the porn.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 4, 2010)

I just think fur fandom is a very cute idea.. :3

Don't like the porn though.


----------



## The Scottish Cat (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess i'm a art fan, but i'm also a newcomer


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

There should be an option for "slut" or "sperm dumpster". D:


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 4, 2010)

Newcomer. Art Lover. Would like to be a bit writer oriented. Painfully obvious fetishist. And 100% sure that God made sure I couldn't draw in order to push back Armageddon by a detrimentally significant margin. NAAWT PHAAIR in my opinion.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

This sux. I can't just pick one! I'm an artist sure enough, but I do see it as a fetish, and it almost consumes my life style. I'm split between three!


----------



## Willow (Feb 6, 2010)

I feel a bit embarrassed now...

*folds down ears*

I'm a new fur...I dunno if I wanna become a lifestyler or just a hobbyist yet..
I'm not a fetishist...but, I will look at art if it's drawn well..


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm probably a mix of hobbyist and just art lover. 
I enjoy a lot of the artists work her on FA. A lot more than some over at dA.
I have Satoshi as a "fursona" and I just use him to represent me. :V So yeah.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

11 say they are not a fur. Uh huh. I can say about five people here are not a fur. The rest of you are full of lies!


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 7, 2010)

I put myself in here as the newbie, which is definately my most common factor.. but um.. im mostly here for the sexuality and the art involved *blush!* I love being around the fetishes (though I havent discovered my own yet..) and I love drawing the sexual side of the hobby...


----------



## Timberpup (Feb 7, 2010)

I find the art, the fursuits, and the fun that the furries seem to have intriguing, and started doing some research.  I'm not so much a fan of the porn stuff.  I'm sure that people will say that I'm just looking for attention, and trying to find a bandwagon to hop onto. Anyways, if applying a label, I would be the 'newcomer or casually curious' leaning towards the 'hobbyist'.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm basically a newcomer, but I voted hobbyist based on where I'll probably be after spending a while on this site (and learning to actually make 3D art of course).


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 8, 2010)

I am actually somewhere between Hobbyist and Lifestyler. I have moved up the ranks in the past few years, but I am content where I am.


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Feb 10, 2010)

I put down "newcomer" due to lack of involvement out of.. well, I had no one in it with me so I kinda kept my curiosity to myself.  ^^;

I, however, like the ratio of the human portion of the anthro to show out a teeny bit more than the animal half for some reason...


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 10, 2010)

The kind that's laughing on the outside but crying on the inside?

I'm sorry, that's the answer to 'what kind of clown are you?' As far as the fandom goes, I'm an amateur artist & professional wiseguy. (Will somebody tell me why I can't log onto my FA gallery page and update it?)


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm a fetishist - Yes, I'm kind of a passive furry, but...
I <3 Yiff!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I'm a fetishist - Yes, I'm kind of a passive furry, but...
> I <3 Yiff!


At least you are honest. Too many furs deny the sexual aspects of furry.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 13, 2010)

If i had more free spending money id love to get a fursuit and attend a convention. Sadly the one that would fit my style cost a minium of $800, but am a furry at heart, known very few irl tho. Would feel left out if went to one without one. Maybe someday :grin:


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> If i had more free spending money id love to get a fursuit and attend a convention. Sadly the one that would fit my style cost a minium of $800, but am a furry at heart, known very few irl tho. Would feel left out if went to one without one. Maybe someday :grin:


 
Same way I feel XD


----------



## Rack (Feb 18, 2010)

^Me too 

Hobbyist's description fits me pretty well, I love watching and drawing furry art, if I had money I'd like to have a fursuit, and I would like to participate to a convention.

Too bad we don't have any conventions in Finland  Well, hopefully I can take part some day ^^


----------



## ZarNakitama (Feb 20, 2010)

Midway between hobbyist and lifestyler (Leaning to hobbyist) with a fetishest edge, I guess.


----------



## njsykora (Feb 20, 2010)

Somewhere between hobbyist and fetishist. Another one who'd really like a fursuit but lacks the money. First looked into it a few months ago and I was stunned by how much those things cost. Definitely want to go to a convention soon though. Hopefully I can make something this year.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm too deep of a furry to be a 'hobbyist' and I'm not attached enough to most of the other forms to fit into those. I'm mostly furry as strongly as I am because of a spiritual aspect and the fact I really only connect fully with other furries. I wouldn't wear stereotypical furry attire and my sexual part in things is limited to very fond friends, but I'm a furry born and a furry bred.


----------



## KcShadowpaw85 (Feb 24, 2010)

I voted hobbyist.
(b/c I haven't attended many cons and don't yet own a fursuit)

HOWEVER... =P
I've been a furry since kindergarden when I wrote and illustrated a journal depicting my desire to become a ninja turtle. My love for the furry world has only grown and developed from there.

I consider myself to be a cross between: hobbyist and lifestyle fur.

I have never had a problem expressing myself in my own way. (collars, clothes, art, metaphysics, etc.)
I have a fursona, I'm definitely going to make a fursuit, I have attended Furloween and am planning on attending other cons, I draw furry art, I interact w/ other furries, and I'm sexually attracted to furries.
At the same time... I'm a working, educated, functioning member of society and am sexually attracted to non-furry women.

Furry is who I am.
It completes me... but my life does not revolve around being furry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 25, 2010)

KcShadowpaw85 said:


> I voted hobbyist.
> (b/c I haven't attended many cons and don't yet own a fursuit)
> 
> HOWEVER... =P
> ...



Eww lifetsylers.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess I'm a lifestyler. Am a little more in to it than just looking at anthro art. I don't get too crazy about it though. In other words I don't spazz out over it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 25, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> I guess I'm a lifestyler. Am a little more in to it than just looking at anthro art. I don't get too crazy about it though. In other words I don't spazz out over it.



I think you have the wrong idea of what a lifestyler is.

There are lots of people who do more than just look at art, myself included, but that does not make me a lifestyler. Why doesn't it? Because Furry is something I do as a hobby, it doesn't rule my life, I keep furriness to the internet and RL to RL, my furriness doesn't enter RL at all.

By your definition of lifestyler, a majority of furries are life stylers.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

err well im really new to this place so i chose newcomer... 
i thought the art was pretty cool but anything else is kinda weird. >.>


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

I would say I'm probably somewhere between Lifestyler, Fetishist and Art Fan.
Does that count?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm partway beween lifestyler and art fan- I love the art, but I wear a collar everyday, and a tail everywhere except school. (people pull on them there)

And a teeny bit fetishist I guess.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

Touhoutard, Nicotard, Memefag and Otaku's best friend.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just a hobbyist, but I would wear a tail and collar if I had them.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think you have the wrong idea of what a lifestyler is.
> 
> There are lots of people who do more than just look at art, myself included, but that does not make me a lifestyler. Why doesn't it? Because Furry is something I do as a hobby, it doesn't rule my life, I keep furriness to the internet and RL to RL, my furriness doesn't enter RL at all.
> 
> By your definition of lifestyler, a majority of furries are life stylers.



That's the thing. It does bleed a little in to real life for me. Not in public but when I'm at home with my mate.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> That's the thing. It does bleed a little in to real life for me. Not in public but when I'm at home with my mate.



Ahh. The only way it bleeds into RL for me is when I talk about it with lil bro. But to me I am just talking of a hobby.

But I suppose it depends how much bleeds into RL.


----------



## Jazzi (Feb 26, 2010)

Im kinda in between hobbyist and lifestylist, although the spirituality aspect is a big part for me.


----------



## Yringer (Feb 26, 2010)

life style mainly I go out in full fursuit once I get one but just tails no I want the whole thing or its just odd or anime


----------



## Nylak (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess I'm still a hobbyist...despite the fact I've worked on furry sites/forums for a couple years now and furry art commissions pay my rent.  o_o;  Can it be a hobby when it's almost my living?  XD


----------



## otto james (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think you have the wrong idea of what a lifestyler is.
> 
> There are lots of people who do more than just look at art, myself included, but that does not make me a lifestyler. Why doesn't it? Because Furry is something I do as a hobby, it doesn't rule my life, I keep furriness to the internet and RL to RL, my furriness doesn't enter RL at all.
> 
> By your definition of lifestyler, a majority of furries are life stylers.



that about some it up how i feel about it i like to keep my furrydom and real life seperate if possible >.>


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I guess I'm still a hobbyist...despite the fact I've worked on furry sites/forums for a couple years now *and furry art commissions pay my rent*. o_o; Can it be a hobby when it's almost my living? XD


 
And that still blows my mind.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ahh. The only way it bleeds into RL for me is when I talk about it with lil bro. But to me I am just talking of a hobby.
> 
> But I suppose it depends how much bleeds into RL.



if it bleeds, it's become more than just a hobby, dude.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2010)

Yringer said:


> life style mainly I go out in full fursuit once I get one but just tails no I want the whole thing or its just odd or anime



Ever heard of PUNCTUATION? I am finding so hard to make heads or tails of this.

And noobs wonder why they get picked at >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> if it bleeds, it's become more than just a hobby, dude.



Umm no it doesn't. Train enthusiasts TALK about their "hobby" and it remains just a hobby. Same can be said for anime fans, car fans or fans of anything and any hobby. Just because someone talks about it with a friend or family member does not make them a fucking lifestyler.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I guess I'm still a hobbyist...despite the fact I've worked on furry sites/forums for a couple years now and furry art commissions pay my rent.  o_o;  Can it be a hobby when it's almost my living?  XD



I Should have used multiquote but never mind.


I have a hobby involving bicycles to which I often sell bicycles for some extra cash, still just  a hobby though


----------



## iKerochu (Feb 28, 2010)

Hobbyist really.
Not too much for fetishism, lifestyle, or art.
:3


----------



## derekkoch (Mar 1, 2010)

well, I'm new... I guess the art is what got me but I am new.


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Mar 2, 2010)

forums, suits and porn.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Kxetse Vrrtep said:


> forums, suits and porn.



Try actually answering the question at hand.


----------



## RalphMarx (Mar 2, 2010)

just like to say , DISNEY got me into furry HAHA seriously 

anyway im a hobbyist because im not a fur nut , but i love the porn and roleplaying it *thumbs up* 

its more interesting


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

Hobby/art


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

hobbyist its pretty much what the fandom is


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

I smash clams.

I mean, none of those describe me really. Hobby is closest, but still inaccurate.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm still not sure.....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 3, 2010)

~ Newcomer or casually curious


----------



## robotechtiger (Mar 3, 2010)

Hobbyist for me.

Met some great furs IRL around where I live, attended  a few events (fursuiting and otherwise), and would probably suit if I could afford to have one made.

But live breathe eat etc.  ?  Meh...a bit much for me.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

More like a hobby, I leave the furriness at the computer and so far I have no regrets. I pretend not to know what a furry is off of it. I don't know any furs IRL, I have seen them though.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 6, 2010)

Dunno really.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 12, 2010)

Gotta say, I'm more of a hobbyist. The porn's just a nice bonus.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 12, 2010)

Jakobean said:


> Gotta say, I'm more of a hobbyist. The porn's just a nice bonus.



You make it sound like porn is what makes someone a lifestyler.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm def a hobbyist, I make fursuits and draw anthro and have been drawin them since I COULD hold a pencil! I <3 the art, but I'm not sexually interested in the fandom at all. The people are also cool to talk to, and I go to Anthrocon. 
I don't have a fursona but have plenty of furry characters! I would like a sona but can't think of one... :/


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess "Hobbyist" would be the closest thing up there. I love films and games with anthros, I've commissioned (and wear) ears, and I dig the yiff, but I don't know if conventions are for me yet.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You make it sound like porn is what makes someone a lifestyler.



That wasn't the intent. Lifestyling is something entirely different, depending on who you ask.


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Mar 13, 2010)

I've been a furry for about 2-3 years. I am in it for the art and sometimes the yiff. In my own opinion; lifestyle fur is just a little too far. Yiff is a bit too far also, but I watch it, IDK. There are a lot of nice people in the fandom, I've only came across one rude, arrogant furry ego. He matters not anymore. I'm also a religious furry... I do want to learn to draw furries. It kinda has a feeling of innocence in the fandom, kinda taking the troubles of the adult world, when the yiff is left aside. I mostly like the fact that a lot of furries are nice.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 14, 2010)

New comer right now, but hopefully a hobbyist eventually


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 15, 2010)

I luffles the Artwork, Fursuiting, a real fur-phile really ^_^ When i get my suit made i'll be wearing it almost everywhere... except on very hot days, then it's just all 4 paws, tail and ears ^_^ 

I considder it mixed between a lifestyle and a hobby for me. Nice fuzzies, very nice artwork, plus very hawt fursuits.


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

I just realized I voted wrong... more than a hobbyist because I'd be devastated if I lost the furry fandom, less than a lifestylist because I'm too poor to own a fursuit and buy commissions.

I draw and write... my two biggest hobbies... both centered around furries.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 16, 2010)

its a hobby for me i guess cant really say a whole lot more than that i just joined


----------



## Calicoyuki (Mar 16, 2010)

( ) uuum....I'm just newcomer whose curious and likes to draw.
( Oxo) dun mind me.


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd say the first four.


----------



## CindarellaPop (Mar 18, 2010)

Man I just like cute talking animals n' shit.


----------



## kairyu211 (Mar 19, 2010)

More of a Art lover, hehe. I appreaciate the furry fandom though :3


----------



## amnion (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe I'm just a hobbyist. 
I have a fursona and like the concept of talking animals.
Drawing it and appreciating art of it is fun for me. 
But I don't have a fetish for it or anything, really.


----------



## ToasterSquid (Mar 19, 2010)

Nearer Hobbyist than Lifestyler. More an Art Lover. Damn categories, one of those! Something! Grargh...


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

Total Lifestyle Fur!!  I saw the fetishist numbers, I bet there are  more than what it says, but peopl edon't wanna admit it!  xD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 21, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Total Lifestyle Fur!!  I saw the fetishist numbers, I bet there are  more than what it says, but peopl edon't wanna admit it!  xD



fetishist=/=lifestyler. So why are you putting life stylers and fetishists together?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 21, 2010)

I suppose I'm a bit of a lifestyler, but I also dwell in a strange 20th century timewarp where there are 240 pennies in a pound and America has yet to launch an attack on British culture.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Total Lifestyle Fur!! I saw the fetishist numbers, I bet there are more than what it says, but peopl edon't wanna admit it! xD


 
Would like to be more of lifestyle, but no other furrys that near me to hang out with. That i know of.


----------



## LeonJpup (Mar 21, 2010)

I be a life style =^^=


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 21, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I suppose I'm a bit of a lifestyler, but I also dwell in a strange 20th century timewarp where there are 240 pennies in a pound and America has yet to launch an attack on British culture.



What is wrong with British culture?




LeonJpup said:


> I be a life style =^^=



It's life styler. In my opinion being a lifestyler is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## shark whisperer (Mar 21, 2010)

i am actualy not eating out of a dish (yet :S)
but i do have a dog dish like plate, from a con.

but i could be considered humanimal, since i can imitate 45 different animal species sounds(perhaps more)
imitate 3 read 4 animal body languages (dog, monkey and lion i can imitate, read shark (cant imitate since im not build as a shark))

this is all becouse i worked with these animals a long time, and study behaviour, and search online for known body language (this is my hobby cheapest)

so getting a fursuit is just a better step for this newby


----------



## Foxy Rump (Mar 21, 2010)

Hobbyist I guess


----------



## Leslie SWIFTY Foxpaws (Mar 21, 2010)

Hobbyist for now, but I hope to be a full fledged mother freaking Lifestyler


----------



## Redryder (Mar 22, 2010)

Newcomer here, never really got involved in anything furry, but was always a fan of the art. I'v known i was a furry for a while but kept it to myself

I'd like to go to a furcon at some time just to see what its like


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Mar 22, 2010)

Hobbyist\Fetishist. I'm casually interested in the fandom, and the porn can be pretty hot. Though weird a lot of the time.


----------



## IT! (Mar 23, 2010)

Probaly a lifestyle fur, im just not that open about it in real life (unless i end up meeting a furry =P)


----------



## Dubb (Mar 23, 2010)

_Neeeewwbeehhh !!!_


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 23, 2010)

Just an admirer of the arts and partially a troll fur cause I love fucking with the retarded ones, they are my source of entertainment :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just an admirer of the arts and partially a troll fur cause I love fucking with the retarded ones, they are my source of entertainment :3



^

I just realized my old post here said noob.

I just like the art and the lulzy forums. Nothing much more.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^
> 
> I just realized my old post here said noob.
> 
> I just like the art and the lulzy forums. Nothing much more.


 
Yea I hear ya though eventually I hope to make some art and I got a really interesting story I've been thinking of that I've yet to see actually made within the fandom or something based off of where I got some of the ideas xD


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yea I hear ya though eventually I hope to make some art and I got a really interesting story I've been thinking of that I've yet to see actually made within the fandom or something based off of where I got some of the ideas xD



Eh. I may be considered a hobbyist since i doodle sometimes, albeit badly. Drew Cannonfodder's avi during math class today... Wow i was bored.

Oh yeah I also own a tail to wear around for kicks. I think that puts me into hobbyist.


----------



## Tazzy Cat (Mar 23, 2010)

Overall, i have 2 say that some ppl r a mixture, fur in life, fetishist, hobbiest, etc. =^.^=


----------



## Phobiac (Mar 24, 2010)

Dear god ...I seem to be borderline lifestyler. 
How traumatizing.


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

About two years ago I met a man from poland. Nice guy, young like myself (hes 21 and im 24), and we started talking and roleplaying online through forums.
Through the entire time, I loved furries but tried to resist liking them because most times I would see such hatrid towards them... *sigh*
After talking to this man from Poland, I found out that even though a lot of people hate furries, there are tons of them out there anyway, and a lot of them just do a "talk to the hand" motion to most of the haters.
That was when I realized that... regardless, im a furry and I need to just be more open minded.
So now here I am discovering more about myself every minute and loving the furry part of me more.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with being a furry Riyeko, there aren't that many haters, it's just slightly frowned upon. Screw the haters, furries are awesome :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 24, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> About two years ago I met a man from poland. Nice guy, young like myself (hes 21 and im 24), and we started talking and roleplaying online through forums.
> Through the entire time, I loved furries but tried to resist liking them because most times I would see such hatrid towards them... *sigh*
> After talking to this man from Poland, I found out that even though a lot of people hate furries, there are tons of them out there anyway, and a lot of them just do a "talk to the hand" motion to most of the haters.
> That was when I realized that... regardless, im a furry and I need to just be more open minded.
> So now here I am discovering more about myself every minute and loving the furry part of me more.



You make it sound like being furry is a choice, you make it sound like you HAD to concede defeat and be a furry. The truth is you have a choice on whether you WANT to be a furry or not. You are not born a furry. I like a ton of stuff that is considered furry, but that does not mean I HAVE to consider myself a furry because of that. I CHOOSE to be a furry.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 27, 2010)

Newcomer.
:x So I am a Newfag.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Newcomer.
> :x So I am a Newfag.


 
*gives hug to*  still welcome here tho:grin:


----------



## TessaFae (Mar 27, 2010)

Hobbyist/lifestyler here. I mean, I do run around alot of the time, if I am not at work, wearing my tail and ears....>.>;


----------



## Slantedfloors (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't have a "fursona" to speak of yet, so yeah I'm a newcomer/not a fur.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 30, 2010)

Slantedfloors said:


> I don't have a "fursona" to speak of yet, so yeah I'm a newcomer/not a fur.



You don't have to have a fursona to be a furry.

If you think you do then yeah, you are new.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Mar 31, 2010)

lifestyle furry... i would have to say i would amp it down abit, considering i have never gone to a convention, but i am crazy about being a furry


----------



## Happywolf101 (Apr 1, 2010)

I voted lifestyler. what can i say I howl at the moon, bark/growl, love to play ball, i have drawn and re-drawn my fursona, and love to go out in public with tail and ears. by the way... BARK!


----------



## dingos (Apr 2, 2010)

Hobbyist.  Probably close to a lifestyler, just not that involved.  I do like to murr and howl at the moon on occasion, but can control my doggedy habits when I need to (most of the time).  I feel that furry fandom for me is slightly more than a conscious choice-Im naturally a big fan of animals, so this is just an offshoot of that.  

and @Happywolf  woof woof WOOF!!


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

Newcomer x3


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm pretty much a hobbyist, and do have a fursona.


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 7, 2010)

Newcomer for me.

God, I love these forums!


----------



## BB1337 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not really a fandomer, just someone who wants to know how the fandom works.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 7, 2010)

Hobby do have parts of a furr suit ears amd tail but undercover furr lol church would hang me. New to the states again been over seas alot so relearning the furr scene hear.
Alec


----------



## airfurce (Apr 7, 2010)

"newcomer" for me, as i only discovered furry 6 months ago, but i do have a fursona and have problems thinking about much else lately


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 7, 2010)

Go Oscar Wilde! I am new and you need to reduce the strictness of the categories. I love the art, the idea, want to go to a convention, and comics. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Icky (Apr 7, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I am new





Allamo Fox said:


> you need to reduce



This could be a problem.


----------



## NevFox (Apr 8, 2010)

I am newbie-fresh.
Should I get really into this, I predict hobbyist.
But we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hobbyist,I would like to go to a convention and have a partial suit and meet furs.I draw and write I enjoy my fandom just not the darker parts.


----------



## Rudolph77 (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess I'd be a Hobbyist to the fandom, I would like to at least visit a Con, maybe have a partial fursuit. I also have a fursona ^.^


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 8, 2010)

not too sure on that but i am pretty sure i am a hobbyist. ^_^


----------



## Ohko (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a Newcomer... *Whine*

I was familiar with the Furry Fandom. But Here, I though it was all about sex... Boy was I wrong... Only about a year ago (8-9 months) have I viewed the Furry Fandom differently than what I orignally thought it was about. I now see that it's not just about sex, but also a very artistic "Lifestyle". I've been a "looker" for the past 6 months you can say. 

Just my mini-intro instead of a thread.


----------



## Haseo210 (Apr 9, 2010)

As right now I'm just a newcomer but this does have me intrested


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm a lifestylist, hobbyist, and an artist. I just like having a fursona.


----------



## Yena (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm a feral. Basically, when I get older I'm going to devote my life to helping animals and only animals. I'm very nature-loving... sorta like a tree hugger. I hate violent games. Anything with guns, zombies or war is a no-go.
Even if there are furries in it, still a no-go...
I love yiff, believe it or not. I really love animals and that's what sorta furry I am...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 9, 2010)

Get a job, hippy!


----------



## FurryNate (Apr 9, 2010)

well, to replace this place on the right track, i'd say i'm a lifestyler, i wear my tail out in public, in fact, me and some of the other guys from here are going paintballing tonight, you guessed it, tail and ears! i WILL fursuit, i WILL wear it in public, NO i dont care about your opinion... i love being me, because i dont give two shits about what people think of me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 9, 2010)

Kvasir said:


> not too sure on that but i am pretty sure i am a hobbyist. ^_^



Either you are sure or you aren't sure. This post confuses me.


----------



## FurryNate (Apr 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Either you are sure or you aren't sure. This post confuses me.


same with me, the terms were pretty well defined... but i suppose someone could be a hobbylifeist...


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

id have to say its a mix between hobbyist and fetishist but more hobbyist


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

Lifestyle fur, without the conventions, or the tail wearing, or the fetishes, or the art skills, but everything else.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Lifestyle fur, without the conventions, or the tail wearing, or the fetishes, or the art skills, but everything else.




Then you're not really a lifestyler.


----------



## luna husky (Apr 11, 2010)

thought this was great. i would say life style for me


----------



## luna husky (Apr 11, 2010)

thought this was great  i would say life style for me


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 11, 2010)

An asshole of the highest degree


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2010)

luna husky said:


> thought this was great  i would say life style for me



The smiley face here is what made this post so much more valuable than the same one you posted right above it.


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Art Fan <3 <3


----------



## Kayla (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm just here for the art, most of everything else about furries scare the hell out of me.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm a lifestyle Fur! My whole freaking life revolves around furries!   :3


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 12, 2010)

I pretty much just like how cute furries are :3
Plus the community is nice, alot of good people.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 12, 2010)

This has probably already been corrected, not like it's really all that relevant.



The Drunken Ace said:


> *
> ~ Lifestyle Fur*:
> You live breath and eat furry, you wear tails in public, you pursuit as much as you can and being a furry is a key part of your life. You rarely miss conventions and if the fandom suddenly Vanished you would be greatly effected. The Fandom is likely a key part of your sexuality. Almost *defiantly* has a fursona and if a "Lifestyle fur" does not chances are they are just between fursonas . In some (likely uncommon) cases  view being a furry in a 'spiritual' way be it religious or not.



I don't think you would _defiantly_ have a fursona, given the context of the sentence. More like _definitely_.


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 12, 2010)

Hobbyist I suppose.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 12, 2010)

I watch furry art (kinda study it)
I draw furry art

I'm new to furry fandom
I'm very curious


----------



## CanzetYote (Apr 13, 2010)

Furry is kind of interest of mine. I'm a big fan of cartoons with talking animals, especially canines like Johnny Test (Dukey is one of my favorite cartoon characters ever!) as well as the Sonic The Hedgehog fanbase. I also feel a spiritual connection to wolves, despite my fursona being a coyote. I used to sleep with stuffed animals for a sense of security. Sadly, I lost them all when my family went homeless. But don't worry, I now live in a group home so I'm fine. I just gotta manage my PNI and see the cost of wolf/fox/coyote plushies. So basically, I'm a mix of hobbyist and the milder end of lifestyle.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 16, 2010)

Mostly a hobbyist at the moment. When the time comes, i would certainly like to add some lifestyler attributes to it.


----------



## Blackrathmar (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd say I'm a hobbyist with some lifestyle attributes. I've spent years developing my fursona, and I love my fursuit. Still haven't been to a furry con, but that's mainly because I'm new to the community. I'm not really into the idea of wearing a tail in public though. I'm not one to try and draw attention to myself (unless in fursuit of course).


----------



## wpLOL (Apr 20, 2010)

Star Fox porn

Art&Fetish


----------



## Sovhiel (Apr 20, 2010)

Blackrathmar said:


> I'd say I'm a hobbyist with some lifestyle attributes. I've spent years developing my fursona, and I love my fursuit. Still haven't been to a furry con, but that's mainly because I'm new to the community. I'm not really into the idea of wearing a tail in public though. I'm not one to try and draw attention to myself (unless in fursuit of course).


That's interesting...what made you get into suiting, if you've never been to a con and you think furry accessories are just a way to grab attention?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 20, 2010)

wpLOL said:


> Star Fox porn
> 
> Art&Fetish


You must be some kind of troll, I have yet to you make a post that isn't about Star Fox porn.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

FurryNate said:


> well, to replace this place on the right track, i'd say i'm a lifestyler, i wear my tail out in public, in fact, me and some of the other guys from here are going paintballing tonight, you guessed it, tail and ears! i WILL fursuit, i WILL wear it in public, NO i dont care about your opinion... i love being me, because i dont give two shits about what people think of me.


 


YOU AND ME!
PAINTBALL AND TAILS!!!


----------

